# Table Saw Question



## hunter-27 (Aug 14, 2010)

I've asked this before I think but could not find it.  I replaced my Craftsman tablesaw with a "better" Craftsman tablesaw awhile back.  Well it was a piece of crap as well.  Due to my recent storm damage, the one upside to it is the rain and hail ruined my "better" saw.  Now I can buy something else.  The Insurance company is giving me $500 for a new one.  I'm looking for some preferably substantiated opinions in what I should get around that price range.  I probably can swing a bit extra but not much.  Any ideas from the "tool masters" out there?  Thanks in advance,

Landon

P.S. I promise it will not be another Craftsman piece of crap.(I should have listened)


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Are you just looking at brand new or older used models as well?


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 14, 2010)

Good point but I imagine it will be new as there really is NOTHING close to me to get a used one unless I would luck into one at a farm auction. Keep in mind I live in the middle of NOWHERE.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lol, forgot about that. I sometimes envy you though. I heard a rumor somewhere that Sawstop was coming out with an affordable table saw for around that price but may just be a rumor. I have an older Ryobi that I just love but they discontinued it. I also have a POS Craftsman that I won't even give away. I consider if very unsafe to use. I think that Rigid might be around your price range and have heard many good things about them. But Home Depot was clearancing a lot of them out for some reason.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Aug 14, 2010)

For $500 I would look for a used Rigid contractor saw. It's a GREAT saw for the money.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 14, 2010)

I would "camp out" on Craig's list. I mean check it 4 times a day. My neighbor bought a Delta Unisaw, WITH 3 HP motor, WITH extension table, WITH Beisemeyer fence, WITH FRUED dado set for $500. When he went to pick it up, the guy's widow threw in a 2 HP  Jet dust collector for $100.

Of course, he was the first caller,(10 minutes after it posted). That Bastard!


----------



## mredburn (Aug 14, 2010)

In the past I have found that the company that makes Ridgid  makes some of the Craftsman models. I had a Ridgid before I had the Delta Unisaw and I liked it a lot. I had the all steel version with the cast steel extensions not the stamped ones. It was as or more accurate as I was at the time.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Bosch maybe*

Bosch makes a couple of pretty good saws in that price I like the 4000-07 @ about $550. My contractor son-in-law likes Rigid saws. Some Delta models in that price range as well. Take you time and look at several. Craftsman power tools aren't what they used to be...  I have a 10" Delta TS-350 and with a decent Freud blade it's ok, depends on how much you use it and how accurate you need....Get a model with a riving knife.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> Bosch makes a couple of pretty good saws in that price I like the 4000-07 @ about $550. My contractor son-in-law likes Rigid saws. Some Delta models in that price range as well. Take you time and look at several. Craftsman power tools aren't what they used to be... I have a 10" Delta TS-350 and with a decent Freud blade it's ok, depends on how much you use it and how accurate you need....Get a model with a riving knife.


 

I'd buy ANYTHING before a Bosch power anything. I had a couple of Bosch jig saws, a Bosch dishwasher, and other various and sundry Bosch "tools".

All of those things I mentioned above live in "tool and appliance HELL" without ANY help from Bosch.

The only company I have ever dealt with WORSE than Bosch is LG...I think they are related companies!


----------



## bitshird (Aug 15, 2010)

I saw a new Porter Cable at Lowes for 600.00 that was very nice, had a Besmeyer micro adjustable fence , heavy Cast iron table was equipped with a mobile base, it weighed about 300 pounds had extension wings on both sides, I fell in lust with the saw.  I don't remember the HP of the motor, but it seemed more than sufficient for a 10 inch saw, every thing about it looked well made.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have the Rigid Contractor's saw which I love. If and when it ever bites the dust, I will buy another, even if it means I have to walk through the doors of my most despised store ever....Home depot.

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## penfancy (Aug 17, 2010)

Check out www.homedepot.com They have all sorts of good deals that the stores don't carry. Also look into the fine homebuilders forum. There is a thread on the latest and greatest deals that people pick up. Like when a Milwalkee saw goes from $700 to $299 to get rid of stock for a new model. They were all gone in a day ( nation wide) after it was posted.


----------



## jskeen (Aug 17, 2010)

At the price point you are looking at, there is not really a true "contractors saw" available from anybody that I know of.  Almost all that you will see at $500 are "job site" saws, that are designed to be taken on and off a job site daily.  They are relatively small, and a good bit of the manufacturing capital is tied up in the folding frame and wheels.  This means less investment in the parts important in a shop saw.  Like Ken, I've seen the "new Porter Cable" brand saws at Lowes, but didn't look it over that closely.  But it is at least marginally a full blown stationary table saw, with a good fence, cast iron top and solid, stand alone legs.  I'm not thrilled with what Black and Decker has done to the hand tool line since they bought the name from pentair back in '05, but this table saw looks pretty good for "only" $100 over your pricepoint and available for pickup at your local lowes (probably).   Ridgid has had some nice saws in the past, and the new ones are probably pretty good for what they are designed for, but I'm not sure they are really what you are looking for.  Of course I could be wrong, and there is that lifetime warranty thing to think about.  

A quick check shows that jet, delta, grizzly, and Powermatic contractor saws are all probably not going to be available new at your price.  I would camp out on craigslist for casper and maybe rapid city and see what turns up in used equipment.  It is possible to stumble upon some amazing deals, but of course there are lot's of dogs on there too.


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 17, 2010)

I am lucky that I have a non POC Craftman table saw from the 60's cast iron top chrome wheels, and 3 rip fence extensions.  My grandfather bought it in the 60's and I got it from my dad.  Love that 10" saw.  But from what I hear, they don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## dexter0606 (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's my suggestion. I bought this at the Canadian Home Depot for $550. Beautiful saw. Cast iron table, really good fence. I love it.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921829000P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6

This is the Sears branded version of the Ryobi that Ron and I both have that's discontinued. They are great saws for the money. The stand that comes with this one is a item you'll either love or hate, but if it's the later you can build a great cabinet for it easily.

True riving knife, sliding miter table that works well, easy to tune and stays that way if you don't go banging it around. Its not as heavy as many of the other saws, but I've never had an issue with the weight and have used it to cut 16/4 Wenge without a problem.

Once you have it, you can upgrade the riving knife to a SharkGuard and you'll never have to remove it again if you don't want too.

There is a forum for the saw that as good as this one. Lots of info there on making jigs and such for the saw. www.bt3central.com you'll even see a few familiar faces like mine and Hank Lee.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm with the crowd suggesting look for a used, high-quality saw.
Well made saws (cast iron, cast trunnion, machined components) last forever
and replacement parts are still available.
Hard to beat the value of something like that.
Typically when buying used, the previous owner throws in accessories they'll
no longer need. Stuff that costs a bundle new.
And, new saws often come with cheezy blades which need to be replaced anyway.


----------



## dankc908 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have the Ridgid Contractor's Saw and I LOVE it!!!! (459.00).  It is the same manufacturer of the 'old' Craftsman line before Craftsman became "Crapsman"!


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 25, 2010)

bitshird said:


> I saw a new Porter Cable at Lowes for 600.00 that was very nice, had a Besmeyer micro adjustable fence , heavy Cast iron table was equipped with a mobile base, it weighed about 300 pounds had extension wings on both sides, I fell in lust with the saw. I don't remember the HP of the motor, but it seemed more than sufficient for a 10 inch saw, every thing about it looked well made.


 Bought this one yesterday at Lowes.  They were out of stock but the manager agreed to ship it to my home free of charge as soon as they get it in.  That worked because I live 200 miles away round trip and did not desire the extra drive.  I'll post my results with it after it arrives, thanks to all for their input.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 25, 2010)

Good luck with your new saw, had a look at one at Lowes after reading this thread.


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 25, 2010)

I've heard good things about that Rigid. Being that I hate the color orange, I went with the Craftsman 21833. I'm happy as could be with that thing.


----------



## bad (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a cheap (and I do mean cheap) Sears tablesaw that I bought 15 years ago for about $125. Surprisingly enough it seems to suit my needs. The rip fence is a POC and whenever I set it up I have to measure the distance from the edge of the saw to the fence at the top and bottom to make sure it's straight. Other than that, it cuts and I keep my fingers away from the blade. What more could you ask?


----------



## Mac (Aug 25, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> I've asked this before I think but could not find it. I replaced my Craftsman tablesaw with a "better" Craftsman tablesaw awhile back. Well it was a piece of crap as well. Due to my recent storm damage, the one upside to it is the rain and hail ruined my "better" saw. Now I can buy something else. The Insurance company is giving me $500 for a new one. I'm looking for some preferably substantiated opinions in what I should get around that price range. I probably can swing a bit extra but not much. Any ideas from the "tool masters" out there? Thanks in advance,
> 
> Landon
> 
> P.S. I promise it will not be another Craftsman piece of crap.(I should have listened)


 

I feel your pain on the craptsman I got one too, almost killed me yesterday,cutting 3/4ply.


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 26, 2010)

How did the saw almost kill you?


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 20, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a new Porter Cable at Lowes for 600.00 that was very nice, had a Besmeyer micro adjustable fence , heavy Cast iron table was equipped with a mobile base, it weighed about 300 pounds had extension wings on both sides, I fell in lust with the saw. I don't remember the HP of the motor, but it seemed more than sufficient for a 10 inch saw, every thing about it looked well made.
> ...


 Got it.  Love it.  It is heavy and well made.  It is really heavy but the built in mobile base makes it perfect for a shop that is not supersized.  My only complaint is the table wings are steel not cast like the rest of the table.  I then remembered it was $600 not a $1000 so I think it will do fine.  I don't know that you could get a better saw for the money.  I'd of went with the saw stop if I could afford it but I can't so I am happy with my choice.  It does have a great deal of saftey built into it and great fence set-up.


----------



## jedgerton (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a Ridgid contractors saw and absolutely love it.  Don't get me wrong, my budget never allowed me to get used to anything like a JET or Delta cabinet saw but that Ridgid saw is simple, accurate, quiet AND affordable.

I bought mine on Craigslist for $175.00.  The guy threw in a jig that had about $50 work of hardware on it as well.

I also saw that Porter Cable saw at Lowes and it looks great too.  Good luck with your new saw.

Also, consider posting a review once you have it for a short while.  Others I'm sure will be looking for advice as well.

John


----------



## tommyd (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought a jet (clearance model) and just love. the extension table came with it best deal ever only paid $400 for it.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 21, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> I would "camp out" on Craig's list. I mean check it 4 times a day. My neighbor bought a Delta Unisaw, WITH 3 HP motor, WITH extension table, WITH Beisemeyer fence, WITH FRUED dado set for $500. When he went to pick it up, the guy's widow threw in a 2 HP  Jet dust collector for $100.
> 
> Of course, he was the first caller,(10 minutes after it posted). That Bastard!




You can search craigslist on Google.  Go to the "Advanced Search" and limit the time period to the last month.
Use a search of <"table saw" yourstate site:craigslist.org>  Without the < and > signs!
Try several variations of the spelling of your state, or another state if you are close to the border.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Just found two Delta unisaws on Craigs List. Stockbridge, ga -$650, 3hp like new. Delta unisaw - $500, 3 hp, older Decula,ga.

They are out there if you look!


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 21, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Just found two Delta unisaws on Craigs List. Stockbridge, ga -$650, 3hp like new. Delta unisaw - $500, 3 hp, older Decula,ga.
> 
> They are out there if you look!


 Problem for me is this:  You go ahead and find one close to Zip 69337 Chadron NE.  Let me know how that turns out.


----------



## rsulli16 (Sep 22, 2010)

ditto on the ridgid contractors saw, have it and love it
sulli


----------



## PAPenman (Sep 24, 2010)

I've had this saw for 5 yrs http://www.lowes.com/pd_159372-46578-C10FL_4294857531
If you're not hooking it to DC then take out the bottom pan- it will clog. It is a good saw for the $$.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 24, 2010)

The Lowe's around here don't carry that Hitachi any more. It was on sale for $399 for a while too. I was going to buy it instead of my Cman, but they stopped carrying it before I had the $$. 

I'll say it again though... The Cman is a great saw. It has its flaws but if you can get it for $400 like I did, it's absolutely worth it.


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 24, 2010)

You must be one of the lucky ones, Awhile back I replaced my Craftsman POS with a much nicer Craftsman POS.  This is the reason for the original post to be made.  I don't think I would take another CM saw if it were free(unless it was 15-20 years old).  I love my new Porter Cable, barring the money for a Saw-Stop, I'll have a hard time finding a reason to replace it with anything else.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 24, 2010)

We have the Rigid granite top hybrid.  Really love it.


----------

